

Ask HN: How do you find backlinks placed behind a login wall? - malditojavi


======
dangrossman
From a referring URLs report in your site's web stats / analytics tool.

~~~
malditojavi
Yes, I know that. But I'm not speaking about websites that I have access to.
How can I know if a web page has been linked from another website with a login
wall on it - that makes invisible for the current search engines?

~~~
dangrossman
Short of intercepting traffic at internet backbones, you can't know this
without logging in to the site.

